# meds so far



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi
Ive been dealing with dr/dp for just over a month now. Doctors seem to dodge the matter, and pin it on anxiety, or focus on my past depression. anyways..for the dp/dr, ive been prescribed Seroquil. An anti-psychotic. Apparently its used in schizophrenics in high does, but i am on the lowest dose..used mostly for sedation and slowing of thoughts or whatever. I can't really tell if its helping, just making me pass out. If i take it in the daytime i cant even function ..

i was also prescribed clonazepam for when my anxiety gets out of hand. this is a wonder drug..it calms me right down and helps with the dp/dr. Only thing is , as most of us know, its addictive..not long term. if it wasnt addictive, id probably take it forever as it gives me the most relief.

anyways, i will be in a hospital program for a month starting tomorrow, we will see what the doctors suggest once they understadn the situation in full
wish me luck 
and bless you all


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

HOPE THE HOSPITAL PROGRAMME HELPS YOU LIFES EDGE.... IREALLY DO....AND IF YOUR MEDS KNOCK U OUT DURING THE DAY ID GO SEE YOUR GP AND TELL THEM THAT ITS NOT SUITING YOU.....ITS SOME MEDS LIKE THATCARBAMAZIPINE] THAT INTENSIFIED MY DP/DR...AND I KNO THAT ISNT AN ANTI PHYCOTIC BUT DRUGS SHOULDNT KNOCK U OUT TO THE EXTENT OF NOT BEEN ABLE TO FUNCTION


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks dreamcather, ill keep updates maybe about the hospital program..

ya, they really shouldnt be making me feel numb and groggy..i will get things readjusted with my new dr's from the hospital

my dp got soooo bad today, man, i dont know how i do it. i took a benzo when i got home, so im fine FOR NOW

wish me luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I just found this thread i started back in 2004. 
Im still here, somehow. I dicthed the anti psychotics cuz they didnt help, then went on Remeron. Helped a teeny bit at times., but nothing significant.I still use Clonazepam when things get unbearable, to take the edge off. 
Started Clomipramine (Anafranil) not even 2 weeks ago, so far have had some really bad days, and some not so bad. 
i hope this is the answer for me. 
comments and questions welcome


----------

